# What do you think of this site ?



## P Bailey (Feb 18, 2004)

http://www.p-bailey.net


----------



## TwistMyArm (Feb 18, 2004)

Honestly  :? No offense, but I don't like it. I hate to admit it, but image is everything to me when it comes to a website. 

I won't really spend a lot of time on a website if it appears that the designer didn't spend a lot of time on the website. This is especially true when the site is trying to sell me something. If the design seems poor then there's a good chance that the security is poor and that's not a good thing on an e-commerce site. 

What I would do to improve the site is to look over some other sites that sell similar products. Look at what they're doing on there site and look at what you're doing on yours? What makes one site better then the other? 

For what it's worth these are a few things that I would think of changing on the site. 
First I would take a second look at the colour scheme. Although black and yellow can work together it's not always pleasing to the eye. Often it can come across as aggressive, which isn't what you want for your site. I'd also look at the navigation. People are lazy and they won't to know what then can do right away. They want to see everything in one central location. They don't want to be searching around for links to each section/page in your site. 
Another thing to look at is constancy. Each page should have a consistent look to it. 
Finally I'd loose the centre justification. I find it a lot easier to read left justified paragraphs then centre justified ones. 

I really hope I didn't sound too harsh. This is just my opinion so take it for what it's worth, which isn't a whole lot most of the time.
First I would take a second look at the colour scheme. Although black and yellow can work together it's not always pleasing to the eye. Often it came come across as agresive, which isn't what you want for your site. I'd also look at the navigation. People are lazy and they won't to know what then can do right away. They want to see everything in one central location. They don't want to be searching around for links to each section/page in your site. 
Another thing to look at is consitancy. Each page should have a consitent look to it. 
Finally I'd loose the centre justification. I find it a lot easier to read left justified paragraphs then centre justified ones. 

I really hope I didn't sound too harsh and I apologize if it did. This is just my opinion so take it for what it's worth, which isn't a whole lot most of the time.


----------



## Dew (Feb 19, 2004)

the photos are interesting   

somehow i kept clicking on the cameras on the top ... it took me a while to find the photos ... still looking for the photos of the camera collection ... are these photos there?


----------



## jack (Feb 19, 2004)

P Bailey said:
			
		

> http://www.p-bailey.net




i found the site perfectly presentable and functional as a potential
customer. you have some nice things for sale. for me the mystery
is only why sales are not fulfilled with a quick Paypal option.
its easier than the uninitiated might assume, to get registered with them 
to recieve funds, accept cc's, add buy now buttons easily to html page 
code.


hope to buy something from you , at some point PB.

 
cheers..//jack


----------



## jack (Feb 19, 2004)

there was, initially some ball-ache involved in learning the lesson
that the receiver's paypal account name MUST be the same as her/his
bank-account name to which funds are transfered. i think this IS now 
clearly stated when you register your personal details though.


----------



## terri (Feb 20, 2004)

I just signed the guest book...    

I like the site.  Didn't have much trouble navigating.   I liked seeing images each camera has taken underneath the photo of the camera...nice touch there!


----------

